
Wearable Sensors: A call to action for remote patient monitoring and assessment - lawrenceyan
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fdgth.2020.00008/full
======
rapjr9
I'm surprised to see that they apparently don't know that any wearable that
uses optical sensors to measure heart rate can't measure HRV accurately.
Optical sensors measure heart rate by averaging over time, which removes heart
rate variability from the measurement. Also skin temperature is notoriously
difficult to measure since it depends on how often a person bathes, whether
they are perspiring, etc. I've never heard of a wearable that can measure core
body temperature, wouldn't the sensor have to be placed inside the body? Most
wearables use actigraphy to measure sleep, which means you have to tell it
when sleep starts and ends, it can't tell the difference between watching TV
and sleeping or detect when you take a nap. I seriously doubt you can get
accurate respiration rate from a wearable also, especially when the person is
moving around, unless they are wearing a chest strap, which most people find
uncomfortable, especially if they have to wear it 24/7\. I think they are way
overestimating what wearables can do. There are some medical wearable patches
that can do some of this, but they are generally really expensive and
available via prescription only.

------
Beefin
Looks like from their chart [0] the WHOOP may be the most affordable, most
comprehensive (relative to COVID) wearable out there.

I actually built something to provide a "single view" of monitoring
individuals' wearable metrics [1], launched it via HN a couple days ago [2]

[0]
[https://www.frontiersin.org/files/Articles/558695/fdgth-02-0...](https://www.frontiersin.org/files/Articles/558695/fdgth-02-00008-HTML/image_m/fdgth-02-00008-t002.jpg)

[1] [https://meports.com](https://meports.com)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23677773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23677773)

~~~
bradknowles
What I want is a system like this but set up to import all that data back into
Apple Health. Each of these types of tools has their own systems for
monitoring and reporting data, as you have discovered. But I only trust Apple
to store my data long-term, and to keep it all on-device.

And I want support for more devices, like my Circul ring, instead of Oura. I
don’t care if you have to scrape the data from their site, so long as I can
import it back into Apple Health.

~~~
Beefin
most of them have apple health connectivity. i have an oura, fitbit and whoop
and they all sync into apple health.

------
11thEarlOfMar
COVID may be the proxy, but we should have this as a general purpose health
platform. There are a variety of attributes to sense, but the difficult issues
in implementation will be the larger system level integration:

\- How to power it reliably

\- The system needs to be 'transparent' to the wearer in many senses of the
word. Put it on and forget it indefinitely whether sleeping, showering or
exercising.

\- It needs to be rugged to withstand any type of vigorous human activity:
Triathlons, skydiving, roller coasters, dance contests, ...

\- Likely, analysis systems will improve to enable early and accurate alerts.
Where will those systems run? On our smart phones? in the cloud?

\- The entire system needs to be low-cost. In fact, health insurance companies
may want to offer them at no charge to their clients.

\- Aaaaaand privacy...

In some senses, the actual sensor suite is a secondary design concern behind
the system platform and architecture

~~~
jjgreen
You don't seriously think that the government wouldn't have access to this
data stream?

